# Ebay shadyness?



## Euphman06 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jusy curious what the masses think.... My last ebay purchase was a local pickup bike which ended up being at an antique mall. Seller said I had to pay in cash at the store (which cost me extra sales tax but he sold me the bike at half of what he was asking so I didnt mind too much). I see another listing by a different seller says that $50 is due after auction ends and remainder is cash upon pickup. Is this all attempts to save money on ebay fees by sellers and is it even right to do? 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2017)

Cheap people will often step over a dollar to pick up a dime.  They think they are saving themselves money on ebay and pay pal fees. But for what little money they save, they loss out on what could be a little more money. Or a lot of money.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 27, 2017)

catfish said:


> Cheap people will often step over a dollar to pick up a dime.  They think they are saving themselves money on ebay and pay pal fees. But for what little money they save, they loss out on what could be a little more money. Or a lot of money.



Amen! Why limit how many Customers look at your item?


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Jusy curious what the masses think.... My last ebay purchase was a local pickup bike which ended up being at an antique mall. Seller said I had to pay in cash at the store (which cost me extra sales tax but he sold me the bike at half of what he was asking so I didnt mind too much). I see another listing by a different seller says that $50 is due after auction ends and remainder is cash upon pickup. Is this all attempts to save money on ebay fees by sellers and is it even right to do?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



I think it is an attempt to get you to have skin in the game.  Ie if you give a deposit your more likely to follow through with the transaction.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I think it is an attempt to get you to have skin in the game.  Ie if you give a deposit your more likely to follow through with the transaction.




I think it is more people trying to get out of fees. You see a lot of listings where the seller basically says "If you realy want it, make me an offer and we will do it off of ebay".


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 27, 2017)

It seems like it should be against ebay rules since they would be losing out on that practice. Dont get me wrong...I think ebay takes a lot, but I see it as the price of worldwide advertisement

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 27, 2017)

I see people do that with cars. 500 dollar paypal and the rest cash at pick up.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 27, 2017)

Ebay doesn't miss out on a thing when you pay cash. Paypal does. Ebay still gets their final value fee.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2017)

rideahiggins said:


> Ebay doesn't miss out on a thing when you pay cash. Paypal does. Ebay still gets their final value fee.




Unless The auction is ended early and a deal is made off ebay.


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2017)

catfish said:


> I think it is more people trying to get out of fees. You see a lot of listings where the seller basically says "If you realy want it, make me an offer and we will do it off of ebay".



I have not seen it quite that flagrant, however, many times I will indicate that my item is listed locally on CL as well.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 6, 2017)

My feeling is Ebay has made tens of millions of dollars charging sellers final shipping fees, when many time their shipping costs are unrealistic. Also, the shipping calculators on Ebay seem to quote low and not high a majority of the time, costing us sellers more when we actually ship.


----------

